# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Ի՞նչ ատամի մածուկ եք օգտագործում

## Tanamasi

Ես երկար ժամանակ Քոլգեյթ էի օգտագործում, բայց որ իմացա, որ ֆտորը օրգանիզմ է գնում և վնասակար է, որոշեցի փոխել։ Ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտայք։  :Xeloq:

----------


## Moon

> Ես երկար ժամանակ Քոլգեյթ էի օգտագործում, բայց որ իմացա, որ ֆտորը օրգանիզմ է գնում և վնասակար է, որոշեցի փոխել։ Ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտայք։


խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ցանկացած մածուկ օգտագործելիս վերցնել պրոպոլիսովը (ակնամոմովը), քանի որ այն շատ առողջարար է։ Ես էլ հենց կոլգեյթի պրոպոլլիսովն եմ օգտագործում։

----------


## Economist

Ես միշտ Բլենդամենտ եմ օգտագործում։ Էս վերջերս մամաս Կոլգեյթ էր գնել ու մի շաբաթ օգտագործելուց հետո ատամներս սկսեցին  ցավել :Sad: , այն դեպքում, երբ ես երեևի մի 8 տարիա ատամի ցավ չեմ ունեցել :Think:

----------


## ars83

> Ես երկար ժամանակ Քոլգեյթ էի օգտագործում, բայց որ իմացա, որ ֆտորը օրգանիզմ է գնում և վնասակար է, որոշեցի փոխել։ Ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտայք։


Ես խնդիրներ ունեի լնդերի արնահոսության հետ։ Բլենդամեդներն ու Քոլգեյթները, ինչպես նաև Աքվաֆրեշերը ոչ մի օգուտ չտվեցին։ Հիմա օգտագործում եմ ռուսական «Լեսնոյ բալզամ»։ Լնդերս առողջ են և ամուր, արնահոսություն չկա։

«Անտառային բալասանը»  :Wink:  (սա էլ հայերեն թարգմանենք ձեռքի հետ) բնական նյութերից է պատրաստված, կա մայրու կոնի յուղով (с маслом кедровых орешков), կա եղեսպակի (шалфей), կաղնու կեղևի թուրմի հիմքի վրա պատրաստված, մի խոսքով, շատ օգտակար բան է։

----------


## Apsara

Nassim ընդմիշտ :LOL:  :Hands Up: 

լավ կատակը մի կողմ, բայց ինչ ասես օգտագործել եմ տարբերություն չեմ տեսել իմ վրա, բայց ընտանիքիս անդամներից մեկյն էլ լնդերի հետ պրոբլեմ ուներ ինքն էլ Լեսնոյ Բալզամ օգտագործոց ու ամեն ինչ լավա, բայց համը ահավոր վատնա, ես որ մեկ մեկ դրանով եմ լվանում սիրտս խառնումա

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես խնդիրներ ունեի լնդերի արնահոսության հետ։ Բլենդամեդներն ու Քոլգեյթները, ինչպես նաև Աքվաֆրեշերը ոչ մի օգուտ չտվեցին։ Հիմա օգտագործում եմ ռուսական *«Լեսնոյ բալզամ»*։ Լնդերս առողջ են և ամուր, արնահոսություն չկա։
> 
> «Անտառային բալասանը»  (սա էլ հայերեն թարգմանենք ձեռքի հետ) բնական նյութերից է պատրաստված, կա մայրու կոնի յուղով (с маслом кедровых орешков), կա եղեսպակի (шалфей), կաղնու կեղևի թուրմի հիմքի վրա պատրաստված, մի խոսքով, շատ օգտակար բան է։


Ես էլ Հայաստանում եղած ժամանակ վերջին մի երկու տարին դրանից էի օգտագործում՝ մայրու կոներից պատրաստված *«Անտառային բալասանը»*։ Ճիշտ է, սպեցիֆիկ համ ուներ, բայց ինձ համար տհաճ չէր։ Իսկ էստեղ՝ ԱՄՆ–ում, քանի որ դրանից չկա :Sad: , *"Colgate"* եմ օգտագործում։ Ի դեպ, նախքան «Անտառային բալասանի» հայտնվելը Հայաստանում էի էլ "Colgate" օգտագործում՝ *"Colgate Herbal"* տեսակը, որն էլի սպեցիֆիկ համ ուներ, ու շատերըն այդ համից խորշում են։ Դե, դեղաբուսականներն էդպիսի համ են ունենում, ինչ արած։ Բայց ինձ դուր էր գալիս։  :Smile: 

Բայց որ ճիշտն ասեմ, դեռ ոչ մի մածուկ օգտագործելիս առանձնապես տարբերություն չեմ զգացել...  :Jpit: 

Ի դեպ, ատամները մաքրելու մի ուրիշ եղանակ էլ գիտեմ՝ *կերակրի աղով*։ Մեր ծանոթ բնաբույժներից մեկն էր խորհուրդ տվել։ Կարող է տարօրինակ թվալ, բայց մածուկներից ավելի լավ է մաքրում։ Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ այդ եղանակն եմ կիրառում, և, պատկերացրեք, միակ եղանակն է, որից հետո իսկապես տարբերություն եմ զգում։ Հարկավոր է մատը թաթախել ձեթի մեջ, ապա մատների ծայրերով աղ վերցնել ու սկսել ատամները հատ–հատ մերսել աղով՝ չմոռանալով նաև լնդերի մասին։ Ասում են՝ այդպես էմալն ավելի քիչ է վնասվում, քան խոզանակով մաքրելու դեպքում։ Այնուհետև, բնականաբար, ողողել բերանը, ինչպես անում ենք մածուկով լվանալու դեպքում։ Դրանից հետո, հավատացեք, աննախադեպ թեթևություն ու հարմարավետության զգացողություն է լինում բերանում, ինչպիսին, անձամբ ես դեռ ոչ մի մածուկից հետո չեմ ունեցել...

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական: Ջնջվել են բոլոր հայտարարության տեսք ունեցող գրառումները, որոնցում ընդամենը նշվել է ինչ-որ ատամի մածուկի անուն՝ առանց մեկնաբանության: Ցանկալի կլինի, որպեսզի յուրաքանչյուր ընտրությունը լինի հանգամանալից մեկնաբանված, որպեսզի ընթերցող կարողանա ըստ այդ մեկնաբանությունների կողմնորոշվել, կատարել իր ընտրությունը: Ես չեմ կարծում, որ այս թեման պետք է լինի թեմա, որտեղ պարզելու ենք, թե ով ինչ ատամի մածուկ է օգտագործում:*

----------


## LevX

Լակալյուտ-ի տարբեր տեսակներ: Նրանցից ամեն մեկի տուփի վրա գրված է թե ում որ մեկը կսազի: Բացի այդ, իմ կարխիքով սա միակ ատամի մածուկն է որի օգտակար լինելու մասին ասում են բժիշկները, այլ ոչ թե գովազդ պատրաստողները:
Իդեպ՝ ընտրությունը բավականաչափ մեծ է, ու կա նաեւ մանկական տարբերակը: Սակայն ինչպես եւ ամեն ինչ, սա ել առանց թերությունների չէ՝ ոմանց նրա համը տարորինակ կթվա...

----------


## Rammstein

Blend-a-med։
Մի անգամ Colgate փորձեցի, լնդերիցս սկսեց արյուն հոսել։ Դրանից հետո նորից Բլենդամեդ։

----------


## Grieg

Ֆտորի խիստ վնասակարության մասին ես նույնպես կարդացել եմ , կարծեմ ինչ որ անգլիացի գիտնականն եր այդ կարծիքը հայտնել և նույնիսկ հատուկ գիրք տպել այդ թեմայով ինչը մեծ աղմուկ էր բարձրացրել ատամնաբույժերի շրջանակում: Դժվար է ասել ճիշտ էր թե ոչ սակայն հաշվի առնելով բժիշկների կույր հավատը տարբեր արհեստական դեղամիջոցների, մածուկների և այլ "տեխնո-կախարդական" միջոցների.. չեմ կարող բացառել որ այդ գիտնականը ճիշտ էր ..

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Մեկ օր Քոլգեյթ,
Մեկ օր Քոլգեյք Փլաս,
Մեկ օր էլ Քոլգեյթ Բրայթ,
Եվ կրկին Քոլգեյթ, բայց Ուայթ։

Մի խոսքով, տարբեր Քոլգեյթներ եմ օգտագործում, որ հետքեր չթողի։  :Wink:

----------


## erik_aper

դե, լավ.:. մի բան էլ ես գրեմ: բոլորդ մի բան գրել էք, բա.յց ոչ մեկդ էլ ճիշտ բաներ չեք գրել:  :Sad:    ձեզանից ոչ մեկդ ատամնաբույժ չի, ինչպես զգացվում է:

գլուխ չգովամ, բայց ձեր մեջի միակ ատամնաբույժն ես էմ:
նախ ասեմ որ ատամի մածուկն առանց ֆտորի օգտագործելը նույն է ինչ որ ավտոմեքենան վարես առանց անիվների և ղեկի: այսինքն անիմաստ է մի ատամի մածուկ օգտագործել որը լավ չի իրեն գործը կատարում: իսկ դրա կարեվոր ֆունկցիաներից մեկն է պաշտպանել ատամները հոտելուց (caries-ից):

իսկ թե այդ անգլիացի գիտնական ինչ է դուրս տվել, դա արդեն շատ վաղուց էլ հայտնի է եղել գիտական աշխհարում որ ֆտորը լավ չի նյարդային համակարգին ու ոսկորներին: անիմաստ տեղը չի որ գոյություն ունի երեխաների և մեծահասակների ատամի մածուկներ: ավելի մանրամասն ասեմ՝երեխաների ատամի մածուկի մեջի ֆտորի քանակությունը կազմում է  ամենաշատը 0,75 % (750 ppm = parts per million): իսկ մեծահասակներինը լինում է ամենաքիչը 1% (1000ppm) և ամենաշատը 1.5% (1500ppm) ֆտոր:

իսկ տարբերությունը ատամի մածուկների մեջ այդքան էլ կարեվոր չի  և մեծ էլ չի: իսկ միակ ատամի մածուկն որն ուրիշներից տարբերվում է դա Sensodyne է, որը ցավոք սրտի Հայաստանում գոյություն չունի: ես երեկ եմ Հայաստանից եկել, շատ եմ փնտրել sensodyne , բայց չեմ գտել; sensodyne օգնում է միային զգայուն ատամներին, այսինքն հոտաց, ծակ, փուչ ատամների համար պետք է գնալ ատամնաբուժի մոտ այլ ոչ թե ատամիդ մածուկը փոխես: ցավոք սրտի մեր հայերի ուշադրությունն ավելի շատ ուղղված է օրվա փող աշխատելու վրա քան թե իրա առողջության վրա  :Think: 

վերջնականորեն փակեմ իմ ասելիքս որ ֆտորը վնասակար է առողջությանը միայն այն դեպքում երբ մարդ շատ մեծ քանակությամբ կույլ է տալիս: այլ ձև ասած, ատամի մածուկի մեջի ֆտորը շատ քիչ է: և շատ քիչ է պատահում որ մեծահասակ մարդիկ մեծ քանակությամբ մածուկ կույլ տան: մածուկ կույլ են տալիս հիմնականում երեխաները, որով էլ բացատրվում է երեխաների և մեծահասակների մածուկի ֆտորի քանակության տարբերությունը:

եթե հարցեր կլինեն կապված ատամների հետ, միշտ պատրաստ եմ պատասխանել հնարավորություններիս սահմանում  :Hands Up:

----------

Askalaf (20.04.2011)

----------


## Լուսիանա

Իսկ իմ ատամնաբույժը ինձ ասում էր, որ ատամները լվանալ չի կարելի և ոչ մի մածուկով:
Ուղղակի մեկ-մեկ պետք ա բույսերով ողողել ու ծամոն ծամել :Smile:

----------


## erik_aper

> Իսկ իմ ատամնաբույժը ինձ ասում էր, որ ատամները լվանալ չի կարելի և ոչ մի մածուկով:
> Ուղղակի մեկ-մեկ պետք ա բույսերով ողողել ու ծամոն ծամել


 և ինքն իրեն ատամնաբույժ է համարու՞մ  :  կասեմ ինքն ավելի շուտ անասնաբույժ է: 

մի հատ հարց բոլորի համար՝ ձեզանից ո՞վ է այստեղ մեկ-մեկ լողանում ու լողանալու ժամանակ էլ մենակ ջուր է օգտագործում առանց օճառի:

ինձ թվում է որ արդեն բոլորիդ էլ պարզ է թե ինչ անխելք բան է ասել տվյալ ատամնաբույժը

----------


## Shauri

Արդեն բավականին երկար ժամանակ օգտագործում եմ Amway ֆիրմայի Glister մածուկը։ Իմ փորձած բոլոր մածուկներից ամենահաջողն է, Հայաստանում վաճառվում է հիմանականում դիստրիբյուտորների միջոցով, հազվադեպ կարելի է հանդիպել խանութներում, բայց կրկնակի գնով  :Smile:  Միանշանակորեն խորհուրդ եմ տալիս  :Ok:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

«Լակալյուտ»
Շատ երկար ժամանակ «բլենդամետ» էի օգտագործում
Հետո լնդերի արյունահոսություն էր նկատվում ու խորհուրդ տվեցին «լակալյուտ»
Հատուկ էտ խնդրի համար ունի մածուկ լակալյուտը,շատ արագ ու էֆեկտիվ անց կացրեց  :Ok:

----------

masivec (05.05.2009)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

:Cool: Colgate Total 12 մեղրամոմով :Love:

----------


## masivec

blend-a-med  :Smile:

----------


## Sona_Yar

Եթե Հայաստան ներմուծվում է Elmex , խորհուրդ կտամ էդ ֆիրմայի  մածուկը:
Իսկ ողողումների համար Eludril :

----------

Askalaf (20.04.2011)

----------


## Second Chance

Բժիշկը խորհուրդ է տվել *parodontax* , հիմա դա եմ սկսել օգտագործել, ասում է ամենալավը դա է, մի քիչ համը տհաճ է ճիշտն ասած ( որովհետև մեջը 5 տեսակի բույսեր, միներալ աղ ու ֆտոր է պարունակում), բայց երևի կհարմարվեմ: Առաջ Colgate էի օգտագործում, տենց դժգոհ չէի: Ի դեպ blend-a-med-ը ընդհանրապես բացառեց ատամնաբուժը ու շատերի փորձը դա ապացուցում է:

----------


## Venus

COLGAT ____Максий блеск  :Ok:

----------


## Սլիմ

Բլենդամետ, հատկապես ինչ որ երեխաների համր կա, մաստակի համով,շատ համովա, առավոտյան և երեկոյան տրամադրությունա բարձրացնում:  :Smile:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ատամի մածուկը պետք է պարբերաբար փոխել: Այդ պնդումը լսել եմ բազմաթիվ ատամնաբույժներից:

----------


## erik_aper

> Ատամի մածուկը պետք է պարբերաբար փոխել: Այդ պնդումը լսել եմ բազմաթիվ ատամնաբույժներից:


իսկ կարող ես դու մի ուրիշ ատամնաբույժից հետևյալն ընդունես? կարևոր չի թե մի տեսակի մածուկն ինչքան ժամանակ ես ոգտագործում: ամենակարևորն այն է որ միշտ ֆտորով մածուկ օգտագործել: իսկ այն մարդիկ ովքեր բողոքում են զգայուն ատամներից (սառի կամ տաքի դեմպքում), նրանց խորհուրդ է տրվում *միշտ* օգտագործել  *sensodyne*, եթե դա Հայաստանում կա:
*parodontax*-ը խորհուրդ է տրվում օգտագործել լնդերի հիվանդությունների ժամանակ:

մնացած բոլոր տեսակի մածուկներն ոչ մի գիտականորեն ապացուցված առավելություն չունեն: միակ գիտական ապացույցը գոյություն ունի ֆտորի համար, այսինքն որ ֆտորով մածուկն ավելի լավ է ատամների համար: ֆտորով մածուկն օգտագործելիս ատամներն ավելի ուշ են հոտում:  և ատամները պետք է ամենաքիչն օրը 2 անգամ լվանալ` առավոտյան նախաճաշից հետո և երեկոյան քնելուց առաջ:

----------

Askalaf (20.04.2011), One_Way_Ticket (07.05.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> և ատամները պետք է ամենաքիչն օրը 2 անգամ լվանալ` առավոտյան նախաճաշից հետո և երեկոյան քնելուց առաջ:


Նախաճաշից հետո՞ :Shok:  թե՞ առաջ: Չէ որ գիշերը չգիտեմ ինչ բակտերիաներ ու ինչեր են հավաքվում ատամներին ու դրանք չի կարելի հացի հետ նորից ուտել: Ինձ էլ այդպես են ասել :Ok:

----------


## Adriano

Լեսնոյ Բալզամ- շատ լավնա փորձեք ու ինքներդ համոզվեք :Hands Up:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Amina, հետո։

----------


## erik_aper

> Նախաճաշից հետո՞ թե՞ առաջ: Չէ որ գիշերը չգիտեմ ինչ բակտերիաներ ու ինչեր են հավաքվում ատամներին ու դրանք չի կարելի հացի հետ նորից ուտել: Ինձ էլ այդպես են ասել


նախաճաշից հետո,  քանի որ հաց ուտելուց ատամներդ նորից կեղտոտվում են: իսկ առաոտյան արդնանալուց հետո մի անգամից հաց չես ուտում, նախ լվացվում ես եվ հետո նախաճաշում: լվացվելու ժամանակ բավական է միայն բերանդ ողողես: բերանի բակտերիաներից վախենալու բան չկա: դու օրվա ընթացքում քանի անգամ ես թուքդ կույլ տալիս՞ 
այդքան անգամ տասնյակ միլյոնավոր բակտերիաներ են քո ստամոքսը մտնում: այնպես որ վախենալու բան չկա

իսկ եթե ուզում էք ավելի լավ հոգալ ձեր ատամների համար, ապա ես ձեզ հետևյալ խորհուրդը կտամ` ամեն անգամ ատաներդ լվանալուց լվացեք 2 անգամ: առաջին անգամ լվալուց հետո ողողում եք ձեր բերանը, 2րդ անգամ  չեք ողողում, այլ ուղակի թքում էք ձեր բերանի մեջ հավաքվաց թուքը: քանի որ բերանդ ջրով ողողելուց, ողողում եք նաև ֆտորը, որը շատ անհրաժեշտ է ձեր ատամներին: իսկ եթե չեք ողողում, ապա ֆտորը մնում է ձեր բերանում, առանց որևէ առողջական վտանգների :

այսքանը.........

----------

Second Chance (07.05.2009)

----------


## erik_aper

> Ամինա, հետո։


կարող է դուք ատամնաբուժ էք՞

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> կարող է դուք ատամնաբուժ էք՞


Երկրորդ մասնագիտությունս է  :Smile:  Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, դժբախտաբար, ժամանակին շատ եմ առիթ ունեցել ատամնաբույժի այցելելու, այդպես էլ ահագին ծանոթացել եմ ոլորտին։ Ի դեպ, առաջ ատամ մաքրելուն, մածուկի ու խոզանակի ընտրությանը շատ էի հետևում, բայց մեկ է ատամներս փչանում էի։ Հիմա առանձնապես չեմ հետևում դրանց, փոխարենը կաթ եմ շատ խմում։ Արդեն երկար ժամանակ է ինչ պրոբլեմ չունեմ։

----------


## erik_aper

> Երկրորդ մասնագիտությունս է  Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, դժբախտաբար, ժամանակին շատ եմ առիթ ունեցել ատամնաբույժի այցելելու, այդպես էլ ահագին ծանոթացել եմ ոլորտին։ Ի դեպ, առաջ ատամ մաքրելուն, մածուկի ու խոզանակի ընտրությանը շատ էի հետևում, բայց մեկ է ատամներս փչանում էի։ Հիմա առանձնապես չեմ հետևում դրանց, փոխարենը կաթ եմ շատ խմում։ Արդեն երկար ժամանակ է ինչ պրոբլեմ չունեմ։


բայց միայն կաթ խմելով դու հոտած ատամներից չես կարող խուսափել, էլ չեմ ասում լնդերի հիվանդությունների մասին: 
ինչ է լ ուտես ու խմես, ատամներ լվանալը մնում է միշտ շատ կարևոր եվ անհրաժեշտ:

----------


## Հետաքրքրություն ջան

Օրվա ընթացքում շատ մեծ քանակությամբ թեյ եմ օգտագործում ու 3 անգամ ատամներս լվացնում եմ Colgate Total 12-ով, բայց ոնց նկատում եմ մեկա ատամներս կամաց-կամաց գունաթոխվում են, ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաիք:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Կաթը սպիտակացնումա, կամ էլ կանաչ սոխը  :Smile:

----------


## sharick

Ես էլ եմ Քոլգեյթ օգտագործում , բայց քանի որ մի ատամի մածուկը չի կարելի երկար ժամանակ օգտագործել ` մեկ մեկ բլենդամետ եմ օգտագործում : Չնայած քոլգեյթն ավելի եմ սիրում

----------


## sharick

> Օրվա ընթացքում շատ մեծ քանակությամբ թեյ եմ օգտագործում ու 3 անգամ ատամներս լվացնում եմ Colgate Total 12-ով, բայց ոնց նկատում եմ մեկա ատամներս կամաց-կամաց գունաթոխվում են, ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաիք:


Չեմ կարծում , որ թեյից ատամները գունաթափվեն :Smile:  , բայց   Colgate Total 12 օգտագործելիս նայեք , որ տակի մասում գրված լինի սպիտակեցնող : Ես դրանից եմ հաճախ օգտագործում , մի քիչ սպիտակեցնում ա  :Wink:

----------


## cold skin

> Օրվա ընթացքում շատ մեծ քանակությամբ թեյ եմ օգտագործում ու 3 անգամ ատամներս լվացնում եմ Colgate Total 12-ով, բայց ոնց նկատում եմ մեկա ատամներս կամաց-կամաց գունաթոխվում են, ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաիք:




Թեյը կանա՞չ ես օգտագործում, միայն կանաչի դեպքում կարող են սպիտակել ատամներդ…

----------


## karenmorm

Ժողովուրդ ջան լսել եք GLISTER ատամի մածուկի և առհասարակ ետ սերիայի ապրանքների մասին՞

----------


## nune'

հիմա Ակվաֆռեշա, բայց սիրում եմ  պարբերաբար փոխել, քանի որ դա կարևորա..
Սիրում եմ սպիտակ, գեղեցիկ ատամներ, ոնց որ իմը էլի.. :Hands Up:

----------


## karenmorm

> Ժողովուրդ ջան լսել եք GLISTER ատամի մածուկի և առհասարակ ետ սերիայի ապրանքների մասին՞


 http://www.glister.com/ մտեք ուսումնասիրեք հենց հետաքրքրի ձեն հանեք

----------


## erik_aper

հայեր ջան, մի բան ասեմ բայց չնեղանաք:  բոլորը սուտ է թե ատամի մածուկը պետք է հաճախակի փոխել: եթե ատամի մածուկն առողջությանը վնասակար լինի, ապա այդ ապրանքը կամ տեսականիշը չի արտադրվի կամ էլ արտադրությունից կհանվի: ատամի մածուկը վնասակար է միայն այն դեպքում եթե շատ մեծ քանակությամբ այն կուլ տաք, այսինքն եթե ատամի մածուկն ուտեք: 

իսկ հիմա ատամները սպիտակացնող մածուկների մասին: ընդհանրապես ատամի մացուկն իր մեջ պարունակում է ավազի նման մանր հատիկներ որն ունի շուշաթղթի նման կատարող դեր, այսինքն այս մանր հատիկները քերում և հանում են ատամի վրա գտնվող բոլոր բակտերիաները: իսկ սպիտակեցնող մածուկների մեջ գտնվող ավազի մանր հատիկները ավելի խոշոր են քան թե սովորական մացուկի մեջ: որի հետևանքով էլ ավելի շատ էմալ է կորչում ձեր ատամների վրայից և որի հետևանքով էլ հետագայում բողոքներ են առաջանում զգայուն ատամներից:

ատամները գունափոխվում են հիմնականում սուրճից, թեյից (կապ չունի թե ինչ տեսակի կամ մրգի թեյ), կարմիր գինուց և ծխախոտից: եթե ուզում ես որ ատամներդ չգունափոխվեն, ապա պետք է սրանցից խուսափես: իսկ եթե սա անհնարին է քեզ համար, ուրեմն պետք է համակերպվես գունավորված ատամների հետ: իսկ եթե սա էլ անհամակերպելի է կարող ես ատամներդ լվանալ սպիտակեցնող մածուկով, բայց ոչ ամիսներ շարունակ, որովհետև այդ դեպքում արդեն կառաջանան զգայուն ատամներ:

առայժմ այսքանը......եթե ուրիշ հարցեր ունեք ատամների մասին, կարող էք գրել այստեղ կամ անձնական նամակներում.....

----------

h.s. (05.10.2009), Հետաքրքրություն ջան (08.06.2009), Ֆոտոն (28.07.2009)

----------


## sharick

> հայեր ջան, մի բան ասեմ բայց չնեղանաք:  բոլորը սուտ է թե ատամի մածուկը պետք է հաճախակի փոխել: եթե ատամի մածուկն առողջությանը վնասակար լինի, ապա այդ ապրանքը կամ տեսականիշը չի արտադրվի կամ էլ արտադրությունից կհանվի: ատամի մածուկը վնասակար է միայն այն դեպքում եթե շատ մեծ քանակությամբ այն կուլ տաք, այսինքն եթե ատամի մածուկն ուտեք: 
> 
> իսկ հիմա ատամները սպիտակացնող մածուկների մասին: ընդհանրապես ատամի մացուկն իր մեջ պարունակում է ավազի նման մանր հատիկներ որն ունի շուշաթղթի նման կատարող դեր, այսինքն այս մանր հատիկները քերում և հանում են ատամի վրա գտնվող բոլոր բակտերիաները: իսկ սպիտակեցնող մածուկների մեջ գտնվող ավազի մանր հատիկները ավելի խոշոր են քան թե սովորական մացուկի մեջ: որի հետևանքով էլ ավելի շատ էմալ է կորչում ձեր ատամների վրայից և որի հետևանքով էլ հետագայում բողոքներ են առաջանում զգայուն ատամներից:
> 
> ատամները գունափոխվում են հիմնականում սուրճից, թեյից (կապ չունի թե ինչ տեսակի կամ մրգի թեյ), կարմիր գինուց և ծխախոտից: եթե ուզում ես որ ատամներդ չգունափոխվեն, ապա պետք է սրանցից խուսափես: իսկ եթե սա անհնարին է քեզ համար, ուրեմն պետք է համակերպվես գունավորված ատամների հետ: իսկ եթե սա էլ անհամակերպելի է կարող ես ատամներդ լվանալ սպիտակեցնող մածուկով, բայց ոչ ամիսներ շարունակ, որովհետև այդ դեպքում արդեն կառաջանան զգայուն ատամներ:
> 
> առայժմ այսքանը......եթե ուրիշ հարցեր ունեք ատամների մասին, կարող էք գրել այստեղ կամ անձնական նամակներում.....



 :LOL:  Ոչ թե  առողջությանն է վնաս , այլ ատամների համար
Այդպես չի? տենց անկապ մածուկներ չկան , որ վնասում են ատամները? կամ օրինակ հաճախակի նույն մածուկը օգտագործելը չի կարող վնասել ատամները?

----------


## comet

Ինձ մի անգամ ատամնաբույժը խորհուրդ տվեց քնելուց առաջ աղի պանիր ուտել, ասաց, որ լավագույն տարբերակն է կարիեսի դեմ: Բայց չգիտեմ ինչքանով է արդարացված:

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> Ինձ մի անգամ ատամնաբույժը խորհուրդ տվեց քնելուց առաջ աղի պանիր ուտել, ասաց, որ լավագույն տարբերակն է կարիեսի դեմ: Բայց չգիտեմ ինչքանով է արդարացված:


որ աղի պանիր ուտես ոնց կքնես էլ ծարավից :LOL:  
Իսկ եթե լուրջ անալի պանիրն է լավ բերանի խոռոչի համար քնելուց առաջ մի կտոր լավ ծամում ու ուտում ես: Չեմ հիշում որտեղ եմ կարդացել :Smile:

----------

Ֆոտոն (28.07.2009)

----------


## erik_aper

sharick, comet, eduard.....անկապ մածուկներն որոնք են ? դրանք առանց ֆտորի մածուկներն են, որոնք ոչ մի օգուտ չեն տալիս ատամներդ լվալուց, քանի որ կարիեսի դիմաց միայն ֆտորով կարող ես պայքարել: հաճախակի նույն մածուկն օգտագործելով դու քո ատամներդ չես վնասում և ոչ էլ առողջությունդ:

հիմա պանիրի մասին....պանիրն իր մեջ պարունակում է կալցիում: միգուցե դրա համար է ասել: բայց ես այսպիսի բան առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, որ քնելուց առաջ պանիր ուտել կարիեսի դիմաց: քնելուց առաջ պետք է ատամները լվանալ կարիսիե դիմաց, այլ ոչ թե պանիր ուտել:

չեմ ուզում գլուխ գովալ, բայց ես ինքս ատամնաբույժ եմ և գիտեմ թե ինչի մասին եմ խոսում....այսքանը....

----------


## xaladilnick

Blendamed complete 7 kam night վերջնա

----------


## Mrs.Laiho

Silca Arctic white,paradontax, lacalut white, sensodyne

----------


## progressive

Օրինակ իմ համար տարբերություն չկա ոնց որ սաղ էլ նույնը լինեն պռոստը տարբեր պաչկեքով

----------

Quyr Qery (19.04.2011)

----------


## Adriano

Ես օրինակ շատ եմ հավանում Լեսնոյ Բալզամ ատամի մածուկը: Խորհուրդ կտամ փորձեք:

----------


## Morg

Ես sensodine ու paradontax մածուկները դատարկում եմ մի տեղ, խառնում եմ իրար ու նորից հետ եմ լցնում: Տենց օգտագործում եմ արդեն երկար ժամանակ: Paradontax-ը կանխել է լնդերիս արյունահոսությունը, ապահովում է նրանց առողջ վիճակը, իսկ Sensodine-ը կարծում եմ լավագույն միջոցն է ատամները սպիտակ պահելու համար (համենայն դեպս ինձ համար):

----------


## VisTolog

Քոլգեյթ:


ՀԳ Ի՞նչ զուգարանի թուղթ եք օգտագործում:

----------


## yerevanci

Քոլգեյթ,  համար  մեկ  ատամի  մածուկն  աշխարհում  :Smile:   ավելի  կոնկրետ  Քոլգեյթ  տոտալ  մեղրով

----------


## Արամ

Օգտագործում եմ Blendamed Anti - Tabaco - fresh: Քանի որ շատ եմ ծխում այս խոզանակը շատ է օգնում հոտի և դեղնելու դեմ:

----------


## Askalaf

Միմիայն՝ elmex CARIES PROTECTION


Երեխաներս էլ՝ elmex children's toothpaste

----------


## Freeman

Որի մեջից մի քիչ կարում եմ քամեմ,հենց էդ էլ օգտագործում եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Albus (20.04.2011), Farfalla (20.04.2011), Moonwalker (20.04.2011), VisTolog (20.04.2011), Արամ (20.04.2011), Ռուֆուս (20.04.2011), Սլիմ (20.04.2011)

----------

